# Do you carry around a back up? point&shoot/mirrorless/iphone?



## xopher (Apr 25, 2013)

For all you professional photographers out there, do you usually carry around a back up? (such as a point&shoot/mirrorless/iphone)? 

I currently have a dilemma whether i should spend some cash on a decent back up or suck it up and use my iphone. Heres the funny part... I have attempted both of these routes and there's no clear answer (at least for me) because i usually end up whipping out the 5d3.

As for using an iphone, I quite enjoyed this while i was travelling in vegas earlier this year. I was at a somewhat restrictive convention show and they wouldn't let me shoot with my dslr unless i had a media pass. With my iphone being the only camera i had in my pocket, i used that with ease and grace along with some instagram filters to satisfy my needs. However, at certain instances, i did long for some manual controls and DOF....

In terms of point and shoot/mirrorless, I have the Nikon V1 with several lenses (10mm, 18.5mm), however, im kinda feeling this is a money trap and maybe i should swap it for a cheaper point and shoot alternative. I had originally purchased this with the intent of doing some discrete street photography, however, my style has changed to the point where it is not needed anymore. With technology constantly upgrading itself, i am considering selling this while its still worth something and get something decent (ie Sony RX100) before it depreciates to nothing. Yes, i know the sony will also depreciate, however, at its current price, it offers better performance and versatility in comparison to my Nikon at a comparable price.

I guess it has been hard for me to decided because my full frame 5d3 does everything so much better, however, i realized something like this restricts me from the few professional sporting events and concerts I'm planning on going to this year... 

What your opinion on this?


----------



## xopher (Apr 25, 2013)

Just thinking about it again... Point and shoot seems to win in terms of versatility, Mirrorless seems to win in terms of quality and iphone seems to win in terms of portability...


----------



## distant.star (Apr 25, 2013)

.
Why would a professional photographer use a point & shoot as a backup? If I'm shooting a wedding with a 5D3 as primary equipment, what would a point & shoot do for me if I have a problem with the DSLR?

If I'm a photojournalist with a DSLR and a 16-35 or 70-200, what would I do with a point & shoot?


----------



## BruinBear (Apr 25, 2013)

Why would you even consider any of those? Are you trying to get something light because of weight issues? Instead just get another canon body since you already have lenses.

When I'm shooting an event ill have both my cameras on me with different lenses. In addition, ill keep a T2i in the car in case one of the cameras happens to die for whatever reason.


----------



## xopher (Apr 25, 2013)

fair enough. I guess you can say im referring to a "secondary" camera. Something to use when you don't feel like hulling around all the gear or when you're not allowed


----------



## TrumpetPower! (Apr 25, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Why would a professional photographer use a point & shoot as a backup? If I'm shooting a wedding with a 5D3 as primary equipment, what would a point & shoot do for me if I have a problem with the DSLR?
> 
> If I'm a photojournalist with a DSLR and a 16-35 or 70-200, what would I do with a point & shoot?



My thoughts exactly. When I'm shooting with the real gear, it's because the iPhone simply isn't going to cut the mustard. In fact, it's not even going to come close.

Might I still whip out the iPhone for a snapshot? Sure -- but mostly just to email a teaser to friends and family on the fly. "Hey, I just made it here to the Grand Canyon. Here's a snapshot of some pretty patches of snow on the cliffs. Can't wait for the Sun to set and the comet to come out!"

If you need backup gear, it should ideally be a duplicate of the real gear, and otherwise no more than one step behind -- though what constitutes a step is going to depend on your particular application. A Rebel-series camera could serve as a suitable backup for a 1DX in some very contrived scenarios, but, more realistically, you'd be looking at a 1DIV or a 5DIII as your backup for the 1DX.

Now, might a mirrorless / P&S / iPhone make a useful _supplement_ for certain types of gigs? Sure. I already mentioned my use of an iPhone to keep friends and family in the loop; I could see a professional landscape / travel photographer making quick blog posts similarly to keep interests up while on the road. If you're not printing too big, some of the P&S cameras make great landscape cameras, especially considering how small and light they are; indeed, they're awesome for scouting expeditions. The EOS-M could make for some really interesting event photography where you wanted to be inconspicuous.

But as replacements for the main gear?

Seriously?

Cheers,

b&


----------



## alexanderferdinand (Apr 25, 2013)

Owning two "serious" bodies (5d3, 1d4) the Sony RX100 is a kind of backup and more: its more stealthy.
Using this little piece reduces the attention sometimes significantly.
Cellphone: no.


----------



## BruinBear (Apr 25, 2013)

xopher said:


> fair enough. I guess you can say im referring to a "secondary" camera. Something to use when you don't feel like hulling around all the gear or when you're not allowed



I had an RX100 which had great image quality for the size but it was largely unusable for me since i have larger hands and couldnt figure out any way to grip it comfortably. I really liked the Fuji X10 minus the slow AF speed and supposedly the new X20 improves a lot on this.


----------



## Nishi Drew (Apr 25, 2013)

I do both photography and video (not simultaneously, but back to back sometimes) and as the 5DII is still good for photos it has fallen behind greatly in video as there are so many better options now days. I'm heavily considering a GH3 as the video features of that are fantastic, also it takes good enough photos to be a backup/second body, at least better AF than my 5DII. I plan on using the 12-35 F/2.8, although I'm not too excited for a 24-70 F/5.6 equivalent, I tend to shoot shallow more often than I need to be and a second camera like that which won't have a problem keeping everything in focus for quick group/area shots at an event without stopping down and losing light is worth it.
Also, even though it would be mainly for use with video, it's a lot lighter and fully weather sealed, so for any long trips, hiking or non-photography oriented trips I plan for the GH3 to be a good companion.

I would prefer to have a second body that'll seamlessly take my current lenses, and the 5DIII might have slaughtered moire and aliasing, but with how soft of an image even 1080P produces, and with the lack of 1080P 60FPS, or the flip screen... yeah Canon was never keen on pushing the DSLRs to have great video, even though they started the whole trend, ahh yes we're supposed to be discussing photography... well the GH3 has much more DR too, something that rather baffles me. But alas as purely a backup photo camera I would love to get a hold of the X100s, if not then the older X100 which has gotten a lot cheaper, and even that is certainly good enough to take on the role as secondary or full out backup during an event, as Ryan Brenizer himself utilized the camera for some shoots with great results.


----------



## ksuweh (Apr 25, 2013)

I can't believe all of the guys that fly off the handle and reply to a thread without fully reading the post to begin with!! This thread is a prime example. Xopher wants a camera that he can take where a DSLR isn't allowed or when he doesn't want to lug it around, but he still wants good quality pictures & manual controls. Read the thread people! 

Xopher, I always have my 5DIII close by. Usually locked in the vehicle. I have however always wanted to have a G1X also. Its smallish, has good optics & has manual controls. I think that it is the perfect camera for the situations you described. 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/838600-REG/Canon_G1X_PowerShot_G1_X_Digital.html


----------



## ksuweh (Apr 25, 2013)

Also the new Fuji X20 might be of interest.

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/910169-REG/fujifilm_finepix_x20_digital_camera.html


----------



## mrzero (Apr 25, 2013)

G1X is great for this. Not a DSLR, no detachable lens, so you can take it to the Kentucky Derby. Full manual controls and flash integration. One-handed operation like a point and shoot. Almost APS-C sized sensor, decent DOF. 

My two biggest complaints are: (1) autofocus hunts sometimes, and (2) it's too big for a belt holster. But I bought it for just these types of situations and it works great. I wish more people would buy it, then maybe Canon would take it a bit more seriously and update the firmware, or maybe even release a second version with some new features and what not.


----------



## DominoDude (Apr 26, 2013)

On occasion I'm carrying a spare body with me. Very rarely has it been used, and most of the time it just sits in the bag.


----------



## RLPhoto (Apr 26, 2013)

distant.star said:


> .
> Why would a professional photographer use a point & shoot as a backup? If I'm shooting a wedding with a 5D3 as primary equipment, what would a point & shoot do for me if I have a problem with the DSLR?
> 
> If I'm a photojournalist with a DSLR and a 16-35 or 70-200, what would I do with a point & shoot?



Well, I use my G15 for very specific scenarios where I need 1/2000th sync speed with flash. It good to have options and If I'm using both my MK3's, the g15 does nice video with Deep DOF.


----------



## neuroanatomist (Apr 26, 2013)

PowerShot S100, and if I needed to replace it, I'd get a Sony RX-100.


----------



## Dpickup (Apr 26, 2013)

i'd be quite interested in seeing this in the flesh :

http://www.canon.co.uk/For_Home/Product_Finder/Cameras/Digital_SLR/EOS_100D/index.aspx

in theory if you stick the 40mm pancake on it you have an almost pocketable camera - sort of G1x size ?
plus you have the advantage you can pocket any of your normal favourite lenses as well

not as sleek as a iphone
only a bit bulkier than a CSC
but you can keep all your normal lenses

could this be the future size for all the Rebel / XXXd line ;D

David


----------

